# Panama City



## Yellafella

Just got a 14 ft Skiff from a friend. Joined to look for advice and ideas. Have experience in fiberglass layup but this is my first non aluminum boat. 1989 14 ft High Tide Super V. Cut out old floor and pulled the foam. Put a new floor in. No foam. Redid drainage. Needs some more lovin.


----------



## Guest

Welcome, cool little skiff!


----------



## Jpscott1

I had a High Tide 14ft SuperV once. Good boats. 
There is alot of fiberglass in those boats.
What motor are you planning to power it with?


----------



## Yellafella

Thank you both. Probably a used 20 to 30 hp tiller


----------



## Yellafella

Not sure what the max rating is. I've heard of people putting 40 hp 2 strokes on though...


----------



## Jpscott1

If I recall, mine was rated up to a 40hp. I started off with a 25 Merc 2-stroke on my High Tide. It was a good fit- as the motor was light weight and pushed the boat well.
That motor eventually died- and I put a Yamaha 25hp 4 stroke on it. The Yamaha was heavier and I had to put a CMC Tilt/trim unit on it. It performed well - but I always liked the 2 stroke better on that boat.


----------



## Yellafella

Thanks for the info. A 40 tiller handle sounds fun but I think a 25 or 30 will be fine, for now.


----------



## Flatbroke426

Welcome. looks like its going to be a fun build. Nice hull. I look forward to seeing you around the flats in PC


----------



## NativeBone

Yellafella said:


> Just got a 14 ft Skiff from a friend. Joined to look for advice and ideas. Have experience in fiberglass layup but this is my first non aluminum boat. 1989 14 ft High Tide Super V. Cut out old floor and pulled the foam. Put a new floor in. No foam. Redid drainage. Needs some more lovin.


Welcome!


----------

